# new member



## bigtim (Dec 25, 2009)

Greetings all- I'm new to the group, but had already learned quite a bit as a visitor to the site. Looking forward to learning more - with your help!


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome! Great to have you here. Feel free to look around. Be sure to check out the Wiki. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## Anvilx (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the booth!
You ought to check out the Texas group.


----------

